# West Branch advice?



## slabseeker (Mar 7, 2012)

Plan on making trip for the first at the Branch week of Father's Day with oldest son. Taking 2 day trip during the weekday and was wanting to know few things before heading up. First, any boat ramps better than others on lake to launch from? Any motels within close proximity of the lake? Does lake have walleye or saugeye? Any parts of the lake to be aware of concerns for lower unit and prop? Really anything else you regulars could give advice on regarding a first timer to the lake you believe would be helpful and pertinent? Would like to take the time now to thank all my fellow OGF members and sportsman in advance for all info and advice given. Im positive that info and advice received will make my son and I's trip more seamless and enjoyable. Thank you much!


----------



## meisty66 (Jul 14, 2015)

Unfortunately the nicest ramp has been restricted to campers only. West ramp is usually really crowded. East ramp isnt as bad from what I hear but the road to it is terrible. Decent walleye fishing there. Not aware of saugeye. Most of the shallow spots that arent obvious are marked by bouys. Sont be afraid to head to the west end where it is all no wake to get away from the boat traffic because it is definitely bad this year. Even during the week unfortunately. Hopefully it isnt too bad for you. I plan to be up there off and on for the next 2 weeks. I'm not a walleye fisherman so I have no advice for you in those regards. Good luck to you.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

the west ramp puts you in the middle of the lake. theres walleye in the lake. fish the dam early and move to coves when pleasure boaters get there.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

I like the ramp by rock spring,mid lake. Western side is all no wake,shallower. There are some eyes but i dont target them there. Fish there like the weeds or drop edges,best if you can find both close together,i normally target the same few spots I know like that evey time casting for musky. There are a few smallies and largemouth but i just musky fish there.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Look for humps, fish relate to those areas when foraging. Early and late is best((keeps away from the "PESTS"!) Should be some late spawner crappie in bays/brush(or first drop nearby) areas still since a big lake, warms slower. Walleye should be on deeper, big, mud flats.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Gilbert rd to the east ramp is fine. A couple small potholes you can maneuver around. the west ramp had a line down the hill to load and unload last and the weekend before. I always use the east ramp even thought the west is closer to me.


----------



## The Ghost (Jul 3, 2013)

Expect substantial recreational boating pressure.


----------



## Jo-Jo (Jun 29, 2016)

Is there shore access to the rip rap along the dam, and if so how does one get to it? Was at the branch yesterday [for the first time, i only shore fish][didn't catch nothing] and could see the dam and the rip-rap from where I was, but could find no parking up on the dike of the dam. ThanXXX


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Park at the visitor center Parking lot at the bottom of the dam on Wayland Rd. and walk up to the dam. Not too far a walk.


----------



## Jo-Jo (Jun 29, 2016)

ThanXXX...not to get off topic but what happened to the ODNR website, can't seem to find the downloadable PDF maps..Found a page where you click on a lake and you get the contours but its no where as convenient as the PDF files were...


----------



## meisty66 (Jul 14, 2015)

Jo-Jo said:


> ThanXXX...not to get off topic but what happened to the ODNR website, can't seem to find the downloadable PDF maps..Found a page where you click on a lake and you get the contours but its no where as convenient as the PDF files were...


I believe they are revamping their website and what you see currently is a temporary site. At least that's what I understood.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

It was hacked and they shut it down. While down they are revamping it to make it better.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

You check out the lake here, zoom in and out and get familiar https://webapp.navionics.com/#[email protected]&key=ypczFtk~mN


----------



## Jo-Jo (Jun 29, 2016)

Great detail, love to have a 16 X 22 map of this


----------



## gbourne (May 21, 2008)

cool website K


----------



## lpltonker (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks to k gonefishing for supplying the link to the map. I hope to get out there for the first time soon. I have a small 7 foot pelican that I tool around in. So the west end is a no wake zone? If so, where is a good spot to drop it in? I see the Boat Ramp on the south side. Is there anything on the north side?


----------



## HogCatchin (Oct 24, 2017)

Go early...before the sun comes up early..The lake is used heavily for recreational use. During the week and weekend on nice days it’s next to impossible to fish main lake points. Recreational boaters going 50 sending 2 foot rollers is a typical afternoon. 

I target LMB in coves flipping(go very slow, with multiple flips into same spot or you can try ledges/grass line. Both produce everything under the sun. LMB, BGill, Musky, Pike. Heck, I catch more Pike than anything these days. 

No wake is where I find myself on the weekends (Main preferred) but even that is a challenge because of the volume of boats in the water. 

Dark colors work best is maybe the only other tip. Black/Blue

GL!


----------



## meisty66 (Jul 14, 2015)

lpltonker said:


> Thanks to k gonefishing for supplying the link to the map. I hope to get out there for the first time soon. I have a small 7 foot pelican that I tool around in. So the west end is a no wake zone? If so, where is a good spot to drop it in? I see the Boat Ramp on the south side. Is there anything on the north side?


Yes west of rocksprings rd is no wake. There is a ramp on the north side at the campgrounds but it is only open to registered campers this year because of covid-19. Dont get me started on that....

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

lpltonker said:


> Thanks to k gonefishing for supplying the link to the map. I hope to get out there for the first time soon. I have a small 7 foot pelican that I tool around in. So the west end is a no wake zone? If so, where is a good spot to drop it in? I see the Boat Ramp on the south side. Is there anything on the north side?


If your fishing the west end you can launch at the gravel area lot before the bridge on rock springs road, or on knapp road gravel ramp off of rt 14, just down from west branch tackle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 7, 2012)

K gonefishin said:


> You check out the lake here, zoom in and out and get familiar https://webapp.navionics.com/#[email protected]&key=ypczFtk~mN


Thanks again to everyone giving valuable info to make son and i's WB trip a successful and most memorable. Only a few smaller eyes, but the mu














skies made up for it.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Awesome!

Nice pictures and memories that will last a lifetime. 

Time put in...and times will be good...for sure.

Don.


----------

